# Baby might be early!



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*I went to the dr. today and he said I've dilated 2 cm. so far, so he said it shouldn't be too long... he thinks sometime at least by the next 2 weeks, if not sooner. :b And she's in the upside down position now.  I was so worried she wouldn't flip around into the right position and that I'd have to have a c-section-- so I'm glad she has flipped around!
*


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh good! Your picvatar is really pretty btw. Have you made any dolls with a Christmas theme Shauna? I guess I mean with the Christmas/horror theme.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

xboxfreak said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Oh good! Your picvatar is really pretty btw. Have you made any dolls with a Christmas theme Shauna? I guess I mean with the Christmas/horror theme.


Thanks 
I don't think I've made any Christmas themed dolls yet but I have a pattern for a snowman I wanted to try. Actually I started on a life size Jack Skellington once too but never finished him.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I really like your creative stuff. Don't give up on selling those!! You should have a booth and travel around to those art festivals, especially late in the summer.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

GOD BLESS!!  I am so happy for you. :squeeze

I had to have a C-section (well ended up having two) and the recovery is horrible. And having people cut your stomach open while you're still awake can be quite scary. Especially when you can feel them pulling at the baby... you can feel the pressure, but not the pain. It was scary for me. I had a panic attack the whole time. And its especially harder if you try to nurse because its so hard to move the first couple days. 
So I'm happy you'll be able to have a vaginal birth, that is great news.

Good luck with everything, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> I really like your creative stuff. Don't give up on selling those!! You should have a booth and travel around to those art festivals, especially late in the summer.


Thanks! I've never tried at an arts/crafts festival but I did try to sell some at a horror convention this year and only ended up selling one  Alot of people were interested but people mainly want customized dolls... like one of the guys there said he wanted to buy 2 dolls from me but they'd have to be just alike because he has 2 little girls and everything they get has to be the same otherwise they'd fight over them...and all my dolls were different. So I guess I do better online, even though I don't sell a whole lot online anymore either.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> GOD BLESS!!  I am so happy for you. :squeeze
> 
> I had to have a C-section (well ended up having two) and the recovery is horrible. And having people cut your stomach open while you're still awake can be quite scary. Especially when you can feel them pulling at the baby... you can feel the pressure, but not the pain. It was scary for me. I had a panic attack the whole time. And its especially harder if you try to nurse because its so hard to move the first couple days.
> So I'm happy you'll be able to have a vaginal birth, that is great news.
> ...


:squeezeThanks! Ahh I don't think I could stand to be awake for a c-section... I don't know how you done it! You're braver than I am. My dr. would probably end up having to knock me out for it or something...he knows how nervous I am.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I talked to my doctor before-hand, with my second and told her I was having severe anxiety about the C-section. She said there was nothing they could give me. She told me that since I've been through it before, I'd know what was coming and be better. NOO it was worse because I knew what was coming.

I couldn't be knocked out because I wanted to nurse as soon as I could afterward. I had horrible visions when I'd think about it. The second time I could hear them snipping my old incision open and it WENT RIGHT THROUGH ME like nails on a chalkboard. Wasn't a pleasant experience either time in the least.:no:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shauna,

Your daughter is supposed to move into that position. Babies know what to do; they just need the room. Pretty soon, the baby will call and it's time to go.

....not to scare, but how can babies do that - be upside down for weeks and not get a blood rush - I guess since there is no breathing quite yet, that's a difference.

Don't jump up and down! :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, this must be pretty exciting and scary at the same time. Knowing you're going to be a mom in a few weeks. Well I hope it all goes well and congrats!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I talked to my doctor before-hand, with my second and told her I was having severe anxiety about the C-section. She said there was nothing they could give me. She told me that since I've been through it before, I'd know what was coming and be better. NOO it was worse because I knew what was coming.
> 
> I couldn't be knocked out because I wanted to nurse as soon as I could afterward. I had horrible visions when I'd think about it. The second time I could hear them snipping my old incision open and it WENT RIGHT THROUGH ME like nails on a chalkboard. Wasn't a pleasant experience either time in the least.:no:b


Nothing they could give you? That doesn't seem right to me...they should be able to. If they can use epidurals(which from what I hear are scary and I won't have one--everything I've read has scared me away from it) and stuff like that, they should at least be able to give you some sort of medicine for your anxiety or something. I don't understand doctors alot of the time!
And you heard the snipping? :afr That would be enough to make me pass out right there. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Shauna,
> 
> Your daughter is supposed to move into that position. Babies know what to do; they just need the room. Pretty soon, the baby will call and it's time to go.
> 
> ...


:lol
And I know they're supposed to move into the position but not all babies do... there are some that don't ever move into position and in that case you're pretty much forced to have a c-section. So that's why I'm glad she's moved into the right position already...that's a good sign. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> Wow, this must be pretty exciting and scary at the same time. Knowing you're going to be a mom in a few weeks. Well I hope it all goes well and congrats!


Thanks! Yeah it is exciting and scary. I'm ready to get the whole hospital thing over with. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think you'll be okay. The pushing would be the hard part - try not to cuss. :lol
You will have doctors helping you, too. You're just not going to go through the delivery alone.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think you'll be okay. The pushing would be the hard part - try not to cuss. :lol
> You will have doctors helping you, too. You're just not going to go through the delivery alone.


:haha I usually don't cuss much especially in front of other people/people I don't know very well but this might be a time that I can't keep from it :b


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome! Congrats! I'm sure you'll be a great mom. The idea of having a baby is amazing-scary but in a good kind of way to me, just how you're one way one day and the next your life is completely changed and you have a little mini version of you to take care of and love. 
Are you going to make your baby a doll as a welcome to the world present?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Nickel said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Congrats! I'm sure you'll be a great mom. The idea of having a baby is amazing-scary but in a good kind of way to me, just how you're one way one day and the next your life is completely changed and you have a little mini version of you to take care of and love.
> Are you going to make your baby a doll as a welcome to the world present?


Thanks! Yep, I'm making her a stuffed cat...I figured that's better than a doll for now because of the buttons & yarn on the dolls...and they don't look as good without button eyes and of course without hair. I just painted the face on the cat.
Actually the cat itself is finished but I'm going to make a dress for it too


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Thanks
> I don't think I've made any Christmas themed dolls yet but I have a pattern for a snowman I wanted to try. Actually I started on a life size Jack Skellington once too but never finished him.


Jack Skellington! I love him and I love that movie!


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Thanks! Yeah it is exciting and scary. I'm ready to get the whole hospital thing over with. :b


ooo yea... I always figured my anxieties will make it even more difficult when I have a baby...I really don't like hospitals. :afr


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

kkluv20 said:


> ooo yea... I always figured my anxieties will make it even more difficult when I have a baby...I really don't like hospitals. :afr


Me neither, but I'm ready to get this over with...especially because the past 2 nights I haven't been able to sleep  Of course I feel ok(I get pains & stuff but not CONSTANTLY) during the day but as soon as midnight or 1 am hits, I start hurting awful and constantly for about 3 hours bah


----------

